# SoCal-SERCA at Streets of Willow #5



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

Friday, May 23, 2003 (7AM-5PM)

Online reg. is at:

http://www.gfos.net/serca/2003/streets/reg.php

$110 SERCA members / $140 non-members 
Paypal accepted (+$3/+$5)

Come on out & join fellow Nissan/import enthusiasts for tons of track time w/ minimal traffic, at a very safe track!! If you've never had your car out on a road course, this is a perfect way to start. Plenty of spots still available! 

For more info check out the link, or contact me at [email protected]

Hope to see you there!


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

There is still plenty of room left for this event guys. We would love to have other Nissan drivers out there instead of filling the event with other cars. This is the perfect opportunity for first time drivers to get some experience in a controled and comfortable environment. Come on out and put all the money that you put into your cars to good use!!


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Damn I wish i could go, that would be sweet


----------

